# Bidding Commercial Jobs



## JHezlep (Oct 4, 2006)

I am in the process in bidding my first commercial job and need a few pointers.


Animal Grooming Salon
800 SF
Exterior Walls: Block
Interior Walls: Metal 
Roof: Truss
Ceiling: Drywall (not dropped)

The entire job should be complete in 90days

My questions are:

1. How should I estimate my labor since in commercial in some cases how long it takes you to do a task depends on other trades (I.E. Masons)

2. And how much difference is there in the mark up vs. residential jobs.

Thank you in advance for any help that is offered


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

JHezlep said:


> 1. How should I estimate my labor since in commercial in some cases how long it takes you to do a task depends on other trades (I.E. Masons)


I estimate based on assembly costs and unit costs. For this, you need to start by doing your print takeoff. Other trades don't hold you up as long as you always have a "plan B" in your head for something to jump over to if people start getting in your way. 



JHezlep said:


> 2. And how much difference is there in the mark up vs. residential jobs.


Markup is markup. Doesn't matter who's paying the bill. I use a sliding scale %age. Some people use a straight percentage no matter what the item costs.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Start with getting bids from all the subcontractors, everything you can't or won't be doing. Have them run materials and labor. Add the numbers, add your share of the work, just like you are bidding for the job, and then add 10% or 20% and decide if you really want to do it or not. I do 10% on large projects, more for smaller jobs...good luck.


----------

